# Plowing with a '99 Chevy Suburban



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello All,
I came over here from www.Lawnsite.com where I have found a lot of helpful info for my lawn care business in the summer. 
I am totally new to plowing, I have done it probably ten times with someone else's equipment, but never my own. 
I have a '99 Suburban that has been in my family for a long time, and I want to know how realistic it would be to plow with it. I want to do at the max 10 driveways, maybe some small parking lots, but don't forsee myself doing big lots or anything.
I went on the Fisher web site, and I can put a 7 1/2' SD on there. 
My question is, how well will this plow? Will I be breaking stuff left and right, and putting a lot of wear on the vehicle?

I also have a '08 Tundra that is a lease, that I am timid to set up with a plow, because I'm not sure I want to keep it or not after the lease is up in two years.
What do you guys think?
Thanks for the help,
Jason


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jason

The Suburban is virtually a 1500 Pick-up with a station wagon body, all 1/2 ton truck under neath.

If you are looking for a real nice used plow set up for your Suburban I have one

It is a 7.5' Meyer Ez Mount Classic, it comes complete with the correct chevy mounts, all the wiring, controls, a rebuilt E47 pump, the blade, lift frame and frame brackets have been sand blasted and totally refinished , along with New labels, this plow is like new! If your interested call me at 508 753 6617

Jay
Central Mass area


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

They did make 3/4 ton Sburban's. For 10 drives yours will work fine. The harder you work a truck the faster it will wear out. Plowing is more work!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If it's a 1/2 ton you can put a 7.5' HD Fisher plow on it, and if it's a 3/4 ton you can put an 8' HD Fisher plow on it. Does your Tundra have the 5.7 or 4.7?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Worst part about plowing with a Suburban is the windows fogging up.
It will push snow fine....you may have trouble seeing.
A small fan to keep the air moving will help de-fog the windows.


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies!

Nascar - That sounds like a good deal, I might give you a call at some point.



mercer_me;653668 said:


> If it's a 1/2 ton you can put a 7.5' HD Fisher plow on it, and if it's a 3/4 ton you can put an 8' HD Fisher plow on it. Does your Tundra have the 5.7 or 4.7?


I thought I could only put a SD on there, at least that's what the web site says.
It's a 4.7L.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Go to a dealer they will probably tell you diferent. The site says you can only put a Home Steader on a 2008 Chevy 1500 but the dealer toled my you can put a 7.5' HD on it.


----------

